# Second Hand Vive - Abschürfung auf der Linse



## Hoegaardener (13. Mai 2017)

*Second Hand Vive - Abschürfung auf der Linse*

Hi! So, ich habe vorgestern über Craigslist eine gebrauchte HTC Vive gekauft ... das war schon mal ein Abenteuer für sich. Aber ums kurz zu machen, alles geht und nach einer sehr gründlichen Reinigung aller Kabel  und Außenteile mit Alkohol (und einer eiligen Bestellung eines neuen Polsters für die Brille ) riecht man auch weniger - der Vorbesitzer war wohl Kettenraucher. Bisher habe ich den Vive ein paar Stunden benutzt, für Everest VR und Serious Sam VR. Es macht viel Freude aber als Brillenträger habe ich oft Schlieren und Unschärfen. Bei genauer Prüfung habe ich nun gesehen, dass ein circa 2mm lang Abschürfung auf der Linse des VIVE zu sehen ist ... nicht allzu auffällig aus einigen Winkeln, aber doch deutlich sichtbar. .... hier ein Foto. Jetzt bin ich besorgt und sehe natürlich immer irgendetwas. Als wir stark seht ihr die Macke an? Verdirbt das alles? Ist es nicht meine Brille sondern dieser Fehler? Oder einfach entspannen und ignorieren... Danke für Eure Kommentare. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS : Eine sehr vorsichtige Reinigung erst mit Mikrofaser Objetkivtuch und später Alkohol hat nichts gebracht. Und man kann damit eher schaden als nutzen ...


----------



## Stueppi (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Second Hand Vive - Abschürfung auf der Linse*

Ich würde HTC mal anschreiben ob ersatz möglich ist und wieviel es kostet. Ansonsten kann man vieleicht mit Polier/Auffüllmittel ran.


----------



## Hoegaardener (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Second Hand Vive - Abschürfung auf der Linse*

Danke - Ersatz kostet 200 Steine ... was ganz schön heftig ist ... . Mit Poliermittel ... hm, hängt davon ab wie empfindlich die sind. Die von Sony sind aus Plastik und sollen superempfindlich sein, der Rift schreibt vor ja keinen Alkohol zu verwenden und mit dem Vive soll es ok sein ... scheint somit noch die beste der Linsen zu sein.


----------



## Stueppi (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Second Hand Vive - Abschürfung auf der Linse*

Kannst ja auch mal einen Optiker fragen ob der das hin bekommt.


----------



## Hoegaardener (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Second Hand Vive - Abschürfung auf der Linse*

Ich habe den Vive jetzt einige Tage benutzt und kann eigentlich trotz des sehr sichtbaren Mangels auf der Linse (natürlich gucke ich mir es jedesmal an!) beim Betrieb nichts feststellen ... bzw. nichts was aus dem Rahmen fällt bei den glares die aufgrund meiner Brille da sind ... insofern ... 

Eigentlich wollte ich das Teil kaufen, ausprobieren und dann weiterverkaufen. Jetzt denke ich aber dran, es zu behalten. Serious Sam macht super Spass ---


----------

